# Gombrich's story of art - about classical music



## Daimonion (Apr 22, 2012)

Dear All,

I hope you don't mind such a basic/general question. Is there anything - in the field of classical music - comparable to E.H. Gombrich's The story of art? I mean one volume book which can be read by somebody new to the field, but which would be (at the same time) serious. With regards,

Daimonion


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I recommend Jan Swafford's "Language of the Spirit: An Introduction to Classical Music". Like Gombrich, Swafford approaches his art enthusiastically through the lives of its eminent practitioners. He explores the history of Western music, introduces readers to the most important composers and compositions, and explains the underlying structure and logic of their music. It is written in simple and straightforward prose without jargon and places works within their historical context. Swafford gives suggestions for listening at the end of each chapter, and encourages the reader to listen to classical music for delight and pleasure. It's a terrific book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2018)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> I recommend Jan Swafford's "Language of the Spirit: An Introduction to Classical Music". Like Gombrich, Swafford approaches his art enthusiastically through the lives of its eminent practitioners. He explores the history of Western music, introduces readers to the most important composers and compositions, and explains the underlying structure and logic of their music. It is written in simple and straightforward prose without jargon and places works within their historical context. Swafford gives suggestions for listening at the end of each chapter, and encourages the reader to listen to classical music for delight and pleasure. It's a terrific book.


It seems very similar to what I was going to recommend: The Vintage Guide to Classical Music by Jan Swafford.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

James Naughtie's _The Making of Music_ is a good read. It arose from a BBC radio series of the same name. It sets a fairly brisk pace so it's more of a general overview of the story of classical music - better at the historical and social context than, say, telling you how many piano concertos Mozart wrote.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

When I was starting out with classical music in the 1980s, I read music critic Robert Mann's book "Music in Time", which was the basis for a British television series hosted by flautist James Galway. Mann provides a good overview of the history of music, and at the end of his book gives a fairly good-sized summary of the core works by many composers, which I found helpful at the time. (I also read the Penguin Record Guides voraciously, cover to cover.)

https://www.amazon.com/James-Galway...r=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=robert+mann+galway+music

There is also a good book by violinist/conductor Yehudi Menuhin called, "The Music of Man", which likewise served as the basis for a 1979 British television series. The 8 part series is available on You Tube, so you can watch it for free, if you wish (though regrettably the tapes are now showing their age): here's part 1:






https://www.amazon.com/Music-Man-Ye...5776934&sr=1-22&keywords=yehudi+menuhin+music

Early on, I remember asking a composer friend if he could recommend any basic books on classical music, and he suggested that I read "Conversations with Arrau", by Joseph Horowitz, which is a series of interviews with the great Chilean pianist, Claudio Arrau, on music and performances. It's not a music history book per se, but it is a terrific book for any beginner trying to understand classical music better (at least from the standpoint of the repertory that Arrau played). I certainly enjoyed the book myself, especially in conjunction with listening to Arrau's piano recordings at the time (which I had bought on Philips LPs), and was most grateful to my friend for his recommendation. There have been various reprintings of the book over the years:

https://www.amazon.com/Conversation...sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=arrau+joseph+horowitz

https://www.amazon.com/Arrau-Music-...sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=arrau+joseph+horowitz

My friend added that the best books on classical music are generally published by the university presses at University of California, Berkeley, University of Chicago, and Oxford and Cambridge Universities, and I later found this to be excellent guidance.

Indeed the encyclopedic "Oxford Companion to Music" has proven indispensable over the years:

https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Compa...-7&keywords=Oxford+history+of+music+companion

(Apparently it's been updated, but I can't speak for the recent edition, as the version I own is linked above):

https://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Companion-Music-Companions/dp/0198662122/ref=dp_ob_image_bk

(There's an "Oxford History of Music" as well, which I've not read, but it's likely very good.)

I also recall a fairly comprehensive textbook, "A History of Western Music" by Burkholder & Grout, which is often used in basic music history courses at universities: here's the latest 9th edition (if I'm not mistaken):

https://www.amazon.com/History-Western-Music-Ninth/dp/0393918297/ref=dp_ob_title_bk

In addition, I've heard people say they've enjoyed Robert Greenberg's lectures on classical music. I had a friend that used to listen to Greenberg's lectures in his car going to and from work everyday, and he said they're terrific. But I haven't heard them myself. Apparently, they now come in book form?, as well (see link below), though you might want to go to the "Great Courses" website and see if you can purchase them as lecture tapes on CD: The course that my friend listened to was "How to Listen to and Understand Great Music". Naturally, you'll find many other interesting courses on classical music there too--by Greenberg & other music scholars (I've been meaning to buy some of those courses myself):

https://www.thegreatcourses.com/professors/robert-greenberg/

https://www.amazon.com/How-Listen-G...75&sr=1-3&keywords=history+of+classical+music

I've also personally enjoyed the "Eyewitness Companions" book series (especially for architecture), and found the classical music book to be an excellent introductory & reference book (it's 512 pages, with loads of photos & paintings, and good, concise introductions to many composers & their best works. Indeed this could be the only book you need to buy.):

https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mu...1-1&keywords=eyewitness+books+classical+music

After doing a search on Amazon, the following two books also caught my eye, & I see the reviews are generally favorable:

https://www.amazon.com/Essential-Ca...5&sr=1-67&keywords=history+of+classical+music

Although I haven't read David Dubal's "Essential Canon" book myself (I've been meaning to), I have read other books by him--specifically on the piano & pianists, and I enjoyed those books very much. Dubal teaches piano at Juilliard (the last I knew).

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Cla...3&sr=1-77&keywords=history+of+classical+music

Speaking of the piano, I'd also recommend that you watch pianist Andras Schiff's series of lecture-recitals on Beethoven's Piano Sonatas 1-32. They're very worthwhile, and can be watched on You Tube for free: I recall that his lecture on Beethoven's late 'Hammerklavier' Piano Sonata Op. 106 is particularly excellent:






As a suggestion, you might immerse yourself in Schiff's lectures in conjunction with listening to recordings of Beethoven's 32 Piano Sonatas (or perhaps you should listen to the sonatas first, before hearing Schiff's lectures, or one at a time, it's up to you... ). Either way, here's a link to all 32 lectures on YT, from 1 to 32:






Of course, there is so much else that is worth seeking out and listening to on You Tube & elsewhere, and my list of recommendations could go on and on.

But, I'll make one more suggestion: I'd urge you to watch the following three documentary films, which I've enjoyed immensely, on one of my favorite orchestral composers, Jean Sibelius: First, the following inspiring short film (shot in vivid HD) on pianist-conductor Vladimir Ashkenazy's recent trip to Finland, where he visited various locations connected to Sibelius, such as the composer's country house, "Ainola". And secondly, the documentary film by Christopher Nupen on the music and life of Jean Sibelius (it is divided in two parts), which you could possibly watch in conjunction with listening to conductor Paavo Berglund's magnificent Sibelius recordings, before or after...):














(Nupen's other documentaries on various composers & musicians are worthwhile too.)

Here are some links to Berglund's finest Sibelius recordings, IMO:

https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Com...83385&sr=1-2&keywords=paavo+Berglund+sibelius
https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Sym...83415&sr=1-7&keywords=paavo+Berglund+sibelius
https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Sym...&qid=1515783512&sr=1-1&keywords=Berglund+sacd
https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Fin...783545&sr=1-3&keywords=Berglund+sibelius+tone

I mention Sibelius because he's one of the reasons why I came to love classical music early on, and even after a number of decades of listening to his symphonies and tone poems, I find that I haven't grown tired of his music. I'm still nuts about Sibelius.

With that said, I admit that discovering classical music is a personal journey, as we're all different, and we each develop our own likes & dislikes. So, you may not even like Sibelius, or Beethoven's 32 Piano Sonatas, perhaps. And if so, no matter (many don't), as there are almost limitless possibilities for other listening projects to immerse yourself in (at least, over the course of one lifetime). Gradually, I expect you'll discover what you like and don't like in regards to music, composers, musicians & recordings. But be prepared that some of those likes and dislikes will change or modify over the years, as your understanding grows and expands, and how you listen to & hear music changes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

+1 for Jan Swaffords “Language of the Spirit” and “Classical Music Guide.” These were the first two books I bought on the subject, and I love them. They are also very close in style to Gombrich’s “story of art.”

David Dubals “Essential Canon” is also quite good, though having been printed last in 2003, it’s a bit dated on the recording recommendations (though the recommendations are good, there are many newer recordings that are great as well). I primarily use it for the bios of specific composers, and the overviews of their most popular works.


----------

